# 2012 Ohio deer



## JasonLester (Dec 2, 2012)

Well Ohio just had its gun season. I typically bow hunt and for many years have hunted thick woods with limited range. Things have changed in my good spots and I've had som bad years for seeing deer. Lots of hunting pressure. however, Two years ago we bought a grain farm. In total 225+ acres. It is totally different than my other area. Much more open and tough to hunt. Gun hunting last year I shot a big do but I have not shot a buck since 2007. This year I've seen more deer and mostly bucks. But nothing in range or big enough. Well until yesterday. Hunting a fence row earlier in the week I saw 4 bucks. One being a big one. But they were way out. Then yesterday looking down the fence row I saw nothing... At 8:15 am I turned to look in the thick stuff behind me. I see antlers, close, sneaking into the thickets on our property. My gun was laying on the tree facing the other way. (See the picture) I knew I wouldn't have long so I moved my gun around (left handed) and waited for him to get to where I could see his shoulder. My Remington 870 at 25 yards is pretty devastating. One shot and he dropped dead in his tracks. He's a real nice 8 point nice and tall. Not one I was willing to let walk. Funny all that distance I can see and I shoot him in bow range.


----------



## JasonLester (Dec 2, 2012)

More pics


----------



## HANGEYE (Dec 3, 2012)

Very nice deer. I would like to shake your hand but my arm isn't long enough to reach all the way to Ohio, so I send you a long distance pat on the back. Congrats.


----------



## overboard (Dec 3, 2012)

Darn, must be blind, or ain't here!

Anyway! THUMBS UP!!! Congrats!


----------



## JasonLester (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks guys. As so often it does it happened quick. Now to get the kids theirs [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]


----------



## JMichael (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice deer, congrats. Interesting rack as I've never seen one where the tips of the main beam turned up to much that they resemble the other tines. Is that common for the deer in your area?


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice one!


----------



## JasonLester (Dec 5, 2012)

JMichael said:


> Nice deer, congrats. Interesting rack as I've never seen one where the tips of the main beam turned up to much that they resemble the other tines. Is that common for the deer in your area?




No not really when I first saw him I knew he had to be at least an 8 and maybe a 10. When I shot him I had to decide fast and I just knew he was a decent buck. As the saying goes don't pass up what you'd take on the last day. I like his rack enough I'm really considering mounting him. I should get a call in the next day or two to get him from the processor.... Bye I hate dropping them off and leaving them, but it was so warm here cutting him up myself wasn't an option.


----------

